# Variety



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

These were ones done at my classes by other crafters with some assistance from me.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

They are all so beautiful.

Di


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Pretty and clever. &#128077;


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Quite clever and creative!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Your group does great work


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! all the crafts are nice! i esp. like the tree & lace ducks.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

You have unbelievable talent. Just wonderful!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I always enjoy your photos- everyone is having fun. I used to make trees out of magazines when I was a child- it kept us busy for hours! 

I love the lacey ducks! Are there directions on line anywhere?


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

bwtyer said:


> I always enjoy your photos- everyone is having fun. I used to make trees out of magazines when I was a child- it kept us busy for hours!
> 
> I love the lacey ducks! Are there directions on line anywhere?


I have it somewhere will look in my folders (files manual ) tofind it as it was done long ago. I am sure I still have it .

Benita


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Lovely items..


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Where can I find directions for the duckies? So cute.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm lost for words.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

great


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Love the duckies and the booties and would love the directions for these BUT let it besaid they are ALL lovely.. xo WS


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

WOW just does not say enough. Maybe Double WOW. These are really great.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> Where can I find directions for the duckies? So cute.


I too would be interested in these.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

and i would love the duckies pattern, i just obtained some knit in lace and was wondering what to do with it!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm happy I don't have to choose just one as a favourite....they are all exquisite....


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Busy, busy, Ladies.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, all brilliant!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

tat'sgran said:


> Love the duckies and the booties and would love the directions for these BUT let it besaid they are ALL lovely.. xo WS


Here is the site I got the lace duck from 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PATTERN-KNITTING-IN-LA


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

ria1 said:


> and i would love the duckies pattern, i just obtained some knit in lace and was wondering what to do with it!


Here is where I got the lace duck pattern from
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PATTERN-KNITTING-IN-LA


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

littletreasure said:


> I too would be interested in these.


here is where I got the lace duck pattern from 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PATTERN-KNITTING-IN-LA


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is BettyIrene's lace duck pattern she put on the net once. 

Craftlon (or yarn), eyes, 3 metres (180 holes) of eye-let lace, and number 10 knitting needles (this pattern is Australian).

TO MAKE:
Body - Cast on 30 stitches, knit six rows (garter stitch)
Knit in lace on next row
Increase each end of next five rows (40 stitches)
Knit in lace on next row
Increase each end of next five rows (50 stitches)
Knit in lace on next row
Knit one row
Cast off 18 stitches, knit to end of row
Cast of 18 stitches, knit to end of row
Knit one row
Next row - knit one, yarn forward, knit two together, knit one, to end of row
Knit 14 rows
Knit two together to end - leave long thread, to thread through these stitches, to draw up, (for the head). Lightly stuff the head with poly fibre.

Beak:
Cast on ten stitches (with either yellow or orange yarn), for beak
Knit four rows
Knit two together to end, leave long thread to sew up. (The beak does NOT need to be stuffed. Sew beak in position on front of head.
Sew up rest of the body - leaving the base open to be able to insert the soap.
Add the eyes, and tie a ribbon around the neck, through the holes, to finish.

I prefer to use Craftlon (nylon ribbon), as it makes the duck hold it's shape better.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is the slouchy hat pattern 
Skills Needed
General knitting skills.
Sizes
small (medium, large)
To Fit
20 (22, 24)" head
Materials
Yarn Options
 
2 skeins Jade Sapphire Mongolian Cashmere 4 ply 
used double (100% cashmere, 55g/200yds); sample 
knit in color #57 deep plum
or
 
120 (130, 150) yards soft, worsted to Aran weight 
yarn that gets gauge. Double yardage to use 
fingering to sport weight held double
Directions
With US 6 needles CO 62 (68, 74) sts. Work 4 rnds 
of twisted rib pattern with US 6 needles, then switch 
to US 10 needles. Cont in pattern until hat measures 
10.5 (11.5, 12.5)" or desired length. 
Turn hat inside out, hold first half of sts parallel to 
last half and work a 3-needle BO in k1, p1 rib. You 
can leave the hat pointy as it will be after the BO but I 
loosely whipstitched the points together on the inside 
of the hat (see photo). Work in any loose ends, turn 
right-side out and enjoy!
Needles
 
US 6 circ and US 10 circ long enough to use magic 
loop method, or US 6 and US 10 dpns
 
Extra needle for 3-needle BO
Change needle size if necessary to obtain correct gauge.
Gauge
16 sts = 4" (row gauge not important) in stitch pattern 
with US 10 needles. This is measured unstretched. 
Swatch stretches easily to 12 sts = 4".
Abbreviations
twisted rib pattern
rnd 1:
k1 tbl, p1; repeat across rnd.
rnd 2:
k1, p1; repeat across rnd.
See 
cocoknits.com
for complete glossary of terms.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

benita1945 said:


> Here is BettyIrene's lace duck pattern she put on the net once.
> 
> Craftlon (or yarn), eyes, 3 metres (180 holes) of eye-let lace, and number 10 knitting needles (this pattern is Australian).
> 
> ...


Thank you for reviving that for me Benita...


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

All the items are very nice. "Carole and her wreath" caught my eye especially. You folks sure are busy bees!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for posting the patterns!


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

I want to come to those craft classes!!! Amazing....looks like fun.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

All are beautiful as usual. I really like the felt wreath.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> Thank you for reviving that for me Benita...


I saw it and I decided to put it on. Glad you did as now I do not have to rummage through all my patterns to find it.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New year
benita


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Where did you find the instructions for the paper flowers and the sponge booties?


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

dragonswing said:


> Where did you find the instructions for the paper flowers and the sponge booties?


Go to my "junk Mail flower Tutorial"


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you benita1945 for the patterns x


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

I would love the pattern for the bootees please.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

cleantea said:


> I would love the pattern for the bootees please.


Will draw it out and post it after christmas as I am very busy at the moment Please remind me again.

Benita


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

many thanks Benita. I would not expect it at this busy time. and I will remind you after Christmas. xx


----------

